# Switchfire-Erste Erfahrungen



## Eismann (5. November 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Wie auf der Homepage eines bekannten Echolotvertriebes zu lesen ist, sind die ersten Switchfire-Updates für ausgewählte Geräte der 700er Serie erhältlich. Leider noch nicht für das 728 *seufz*. Wer hat das Update bereits aufgespielt und kann/mag über die Qualität/Verbesserung bezüglich der Darstellung berichten?

Gruß,

Eismann #h


----------



## bertman (5. November 2009)

*AW: Switchfire-Erste Erfahrungen*

Also auf der Homepage steht:

Mit diesem neuartigen Update sehen Sie die Gewässerstruktur und auch Fische wie niemals zuvor (vgl. Bild). Denn Switchfire macht aus einem "normalen" Echolot ein digitales Echolot. Mehr Infos unter Tel. 05255 934700.
Bisher haben wir die Updates für das Humminbird 718/728/778/798si ci (nur integrierte Antenne)/1197si. Andere Geräte folgen in Kürze. Bei den SideImaging Geräten ist noch kein Downscan enthalten!"

Also scheint das auch für deins zu gehen.



Weiß jemand, ob das fürs 717 kommen wird?


Gruss Robert


----------



## Eismann (5. November 2009)

*AW: Switchfire-Erste Erfahrungen*

Jau, hat Herr S. heute Nachmittag auf die Homepage gestellt :vik:. Ruf Doch mal an und frag bezüglich des Updates fürs 717.


----------



## bertman (5. November 2009)

*AW: Switchfire-Erste Erfahrungen*

Mach ich die Tage mal 

Vielleicht sagt Herr S. aber selber was dazu, für welche Modelle das überhaupt möglich sein wird!?!?

Gruss Robert


----------



## bennson (9. November 2009)

*AW: Switchfire-Erste Erfahrungen*

gibt es Vergleichsbilder ?! würd mich schonmal Interessieren


grüßle


----------

